# copy usb OS



## mtnlyon001 (Aug 18, 2009)

I run FreeBSD from a 4G USB drive and I would like to plug another 4G USB drive into the system and copy the OS on to it. Is this possible and if so, could you please tell me how.

Thanks


----------



## jrick (Aug 18, 2009)

You can use dd for that.  First see what your first flash drive's device is (probably something like da0). Then you can plug in your second drive and (assuming it's da1) you can do something like


```
dd if=/dev/da0 of=/dev/da1
```


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 18, 2009)

```
dd if=/dev/da0 of=/dev/da1 bs=1m
```
will work faster


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Aug 19, 2009)

This running-FBSD-from-an-USB-stick of which you speak. I would like to hear more about it. Dish the dirt technical wise.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 19, 2009)

michaelrmgreen said:
			
		

> This running-FBSD-from-an-USB-stick of which you speak. I would like to hear more about it. Dish the dirt technical wise.



It's easy.... simply treat your flash as HDD, install FreeBSD on it and boot from it. I've done this many times


----------



## Bormental (Aug 21, 2009)

http://bsdimp.blogspot.com/2007/10/building-bootable-freebsdi386-images.html
It can help with the decision of some questions, at least how to prepare usb the carrier


----------

